# Headphone candy



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

*Pink Floyd ~ Dark side of the moon* 

my personal fav headphone "me time" album..... would love to hear about something through the phones I need to hear~


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

mmmm so many favs  this is what i'm listening to right now....always got my youtube playlist goin

[video=youtube;o22eIJDtKho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF579 8821C&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

good stuff Mama..... a legend


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

stuff of legends[video=youtube;k0t0EW6z8a0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0t0EW6z8a0&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF579 8821C&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

NOW you are touching my heart.......amazing song!!!!


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

i love this one...hope u don't mind 

[video=youtube;mFqvIUcfBcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFqvIUcfBcw&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF579 8821C&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

of course I dont mind!!!! sad story this guy.... he died way too young Shannon Noone was it???
but now you have reminded me of a song.... because of the harmonica...lol!!! I'll post in a sec


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

http://youtu.be/XjYGpTkoRVw

I remember the first time I heard this.... I was like.... HOLY shit!!!!! gotta love it when you can't keep your feet from moving


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

love blues trav....made me think of this one

[video=youtube;1u6OYg4TmrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u6OYg4TmrQ[/video]


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 4, 2012)

donniemcm said:


> Shannon Noone was it???



Shannon Hoon was his name...



Anyway, always been a fan of this...

[video=youtube;ul71nccGU6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul71nccGU6s[/video]


The whole Hempilation album is great actually.
Usually I listen to shit like Tool and Five Finger Death Punch

Tool is an absolutely AMAZING band. For anyone who hasn't listened to them, please give them a try.

[video=youtube;E3fsX5r1Ba4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3fsX5r1Ba4[/video]

[video=youtube;vtJ2f8_lfn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtJ2f8_lfn4[/video]


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

who is that Mama???? I LOVE it!!!!!! voice is very familliar


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

Maynard!!!!!!!!! can you tell.... I'm a bit eclectic....lol!!!


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

LOVE TOOL....maynard is a god  seen them 5 times...eargasmic 

[video=youtube;Tja6_h4lT6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tja6_h4lT6A&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF5798821C&amp;index= 3&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

big head todd and the monster is the acoustic version ..... yes i could be called eclectic too


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

this is my latest fav...i really love this song

[video=youtube;1G4isv_Fylg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G4isv_Fylg&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF579 8821C&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

i'm gonna put pink seat covers in my gray 1990 festiva....reminds me of elephant  am i weird?


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

ummmmm..... lol... can I refuse to answer???? lmao!!! Hey... if it feels good.... do it Mama~


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

with my impulse control issues ... words to live by lol


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

this one is hot

[video=youtube;TB_g3KYs2QM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB_g3KYs2QM&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF579 8821C&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm loving this.... great taste Mama!!!! I tried to add you as a friend.... no idea if it worked...lol


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

sorry i'm slow lol talk slow use hand signals i'll eventually catch up


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 4, 2012)

mamagrowsbest said:


> LOVE TOOL....maynard is a god  seen them 5 times...eargasmic
> 
> [video=youtube;Tja6_h4lT6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tja6_h4lT6A&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF5798821C&amp;index= 3&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]




Maynard IS amazing. A lyrical genius. And to have 3 successful bands? I've seen Tool 6 times, and going to see them at the end of this month too!!!

Ever heard the "Hidden Track" on 10,000 days? It's incredible, NO ONE has done anything like it. If you play the actual 10,000 days track simultaneously with Viginti Tres AND Wings for Marie, it makes one perfectly synced song.
10,000 days = 11:14
Viginti Tres + Wings for Marie = 11:14

[video=youtube;EFjEp79zaNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFjEp79zaNw[/video]


How about how the entire Lateralus album is written around the Fibonacci theory?

[video=youtube;wS7CZIJVxFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS7CZIJVxFY[/video]

If you actually put the tracks from the Lateralus album in Fibonacci sequence, the album flows much better.


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

u ready for another one

[video=youtube;D7sUh-DX7I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7sUh-DX7I0&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF5798821C&amp;lf=plpp_ video[/video]


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IFBVmhISLos" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

http://youtu.be/IFBVmhISLos


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

stoner lol i wanna put pink seat covers in a festiva... but i did google fibonacci and you have added a whole new angle to the music for me


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

damn... how are you posting those??? mine only show up as URL's


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 4, 2012)

This site needs a devil horns/head banging smiley
Did you watch the vid?


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

I watched them all!!! loving this!


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

i'm having issues....shouldn't the page refresh when there's a new post? i click on the video icon in the quick reply screen and copy/paste url into it


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

stoner i just watched the lateralus vid....i feel smarter hehe but that is just another reason i love tool


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

u guys know this one?

[video=youtube;Cw6bgdJlth0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw6bgdJlth0&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF579 8821C&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;IFBVmhISLos]http://youtu.be/IFBVmhISLos[/video]


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

ok that worked!!!


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, here's a non musical suggestion. Smoke a fatty, pop on the black light, grab the phones and check this out...[video=youtube;XEgVI6nJQ4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEgVI6nJQ4A[/video][video=youtube;3-7MwprlsYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=3-7MwprlsYk[/video][video=youtube;k88msPKWkKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k88msPKWkKY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;MfkKTS-MJzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfkKTS-MJzY[/video]

Listening to this one all the way through puts me in a good place.


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

ummmm bk.....that guy kinda scares me......that's some deep shit


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

yeahhhhh

[video=youtube;hGRqnNEOpe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGRqnNEOpe0&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF579 8821C&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

that was my first impression too Mama.... but I listened to it.... I liked it.... was waiting for some maniac to start screaming in the middle of it.... never happened...lol!!! I liked it... kind of Malmsteen~esque


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

oohhh this is a momentous occasion!!! i am "Learning how to roll" yay i'm not a stranger lol


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

his voice kinda reminded me of george carlin


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

ok.... now I'm getting into my alltime favs here... if you dont like this.... we just can't be friends....lol!!!

[video=youtube_share;rUL9c6al2s0]http://youtu.be/rUL9c6al2s0[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

i love stevie...how bout this guy remember him?

[video=youtube;ee735pZ6kxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee735pZ6kxk[/video]


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

omg Yes!!!!!! great song!!!!


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

I have to crash..... KEEP posting!!!! I'll be back to catch up tomorrow night!!! pleasure to meet you all and listen to some great music!!!!!!


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;ErLSFAaQoYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErLSFAaQoYM&amp;feature=BFp&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF579 8821C[/video]

g-nite


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;huoA2Dskwmo]http://youtu.be/huoA2Dskwmo[/video]

one of my favorite bands... covering another of my favorite bands


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

IKR i love seether....country song is awesome right now


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;TEAylKJb-to]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEAylKJb-to&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF5798821C&amp;lf=BFp[/video]


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 4, 2012)

Try this one on for size...[video=youtube;yyRLsW7m_bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyRLsW7m_bw[/video]


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's another treat...[video=youtube;cLmaHefFoDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLmaHefFoDs[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

hey bk that last one was nice....sent me off to find this song....

[video=youtube;sICf0XtTokk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sICf0XtTokk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 5, 2012)

awesome lyrics

[video=youtube;HKtsdZs9LJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKtsdZs9LJo&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF5798821C&amp;index= 11&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;-xvmlNJH4fU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xvmlNJH4fU&amp;feature=g-all-lik&amp;context=G2e0bb50FAAAAAAAABAA[/video]


----------



## ganjames (Jan 5, 2012)

mamagrowsbest said:


> mmmm so many favs  this is what i'm listening to right now....always got my youtube playlist goin
> 
> [video=youtube;o22eIJDtKho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF579 8821C&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]



....NOPE!


[video=youtube;htmKZKR7oyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htmKZKR7oyc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jan 5, 2012)

ganjames said:


> ....NOPE!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;htmKZKR7oyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htmKZKR7oyc&amp;feature=related[/video]


Have to respectfully disagree. Cash did it better, song was almost written for him. Trent Reznor is a genius, and has many other good tunes but Cash brought so much emotion and personal experience to his version. You can almost hear him crying for June.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 5, 2012)

ottawaliquid said:


> Have to respectfully disagree. Cash did it better, song was almost written for him. Trent Reznor is a genius, and has many other good tunes but Cash brought so much emotion and personal experience to his version. You can almost hear him crying for June.


You crazy LOL. Cash's version has to be about the dullest song I've ever heard. The only thing it leaves me crying for is the end of the song. LOL To each his own I guess.
Trent has a beautiful mind and imagination.


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 5, 2012)

to me each version has its own place in my personal soundtrack...mmmm trust me i LOVE nin but i also LOVE johnny cash's version of their song and i've listened to both many times. is one better than the other? i don't think so, just different. i'm a big fan of different  here's a different cover that i love both versions ALOT

[video=youtube;yQRPM8Mm6RQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQRPM8Mm6RQ&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF579 8821C&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 6, 2012)

what's on the playlist tonite peeps  did i say "peeps"?

[video=youtube;Msef24JErmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Msef24JErmU&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF5798821C&amp;index= 27&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]

makes me want a pacifier and a backrub


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 6, 2012)

never heard that one.... I like it!!! saw him on celebrity rehab...lol!!


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jan 6, 2012)

mamagrowsbest said:


> what's on the playlist tonite peeps  did i say "peeps"?
> 
> [video=youtube;Msef24JErmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Msef24JErmU&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF5798821C&amp;index= 27&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]
> 
> makes me want a pacifier and a backrub


[video=youtube;zTKKwm7Osnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTKKwm7Osnw[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 6, 2012)

holy toledo! is it me or is that guy driving reallllly slow? kept waiting for a deer or cat or drunk guy to get hit .... i think i have issues


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;b-I2s5zRbHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-I2s5zRbHg&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF5798821C&amp;lf=B Fp[/video]

sexy groove for ya


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 6, 2012)

digging deep into my sexy groove archive here... this was a side project for Pearl Jams guitar player.... this one stops me in my tracks everytime

[video=youtube;aPO87id0dbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPO87id0dbo&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 6, 2012)

now that was nice and something i haven't heard....thanks for sharing remember this one?

[video=youtube;YxS4lqppZ6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxS4lqppZ6Y&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF5798821C&amp;index= 5&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 7, 2012)

not music but i had to share...funny stuff


[video=youtube;7KvxOuC7Bhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KvxOuC7Bhc&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## Druzil (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;gGtW4AFyLyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGtW4AFyLyM&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

[video=youtube;jUkoL9RE72o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUkoL9RE72o&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 7, 2012)

yeaaa 

[video=youtube;6fVE8kSM43I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fVE8kSM43I&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF5798821C&amp;index= 21&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 8, 2012)

my addition for the day

[video=youtube;E3PEnMPXMic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3PEnMPXMic&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF5798821C&amp;index= 7&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Druzil (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;yvsQsao1F88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvsQsao1F88&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;vx_MohVlFPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx_MohVlFPU[/video]

Love this tune.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Electric or Acoustic. FFDP is amazing


[video]http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&amp;gl=US#/watch?v=DEvlFN-3dTk[/video]

[video]http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&amp;gl=US#/watch?v=5BAiDKOqfvc[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 9, 2012)

sending out some love to all the heads...you know who you are 

[video=youtube;oZfWmQJM4HI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZfWmQJM4HI&amp;feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 9, 2012)

for those of you that may not think that music can change your "state of mind".... I challenge you to smoke a bowl and listen to this through the headphones.... pretty amazing stuff[video=youtube;7BExP0iZaTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BExP0iZaTI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 9, 2012)

now that was nice....


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 10, 2012)

you mean nooobody is listening to music tonite? how bout this

[video=youtube;TrmTFCfe6w8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrmTFCfe6w8&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF5798821C&amp;index= 50&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 11, 2012)

still sooooo good, travel well kurt

[video=youtube;pkcJEvMcnEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkcJEvMcnEg&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PL7D56D3 AF5798821C&amp;lf=plpp_video&amp;playnext=1[/video]


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice Nirvana.. takes me back.

Favourite Nirvana

[video=youtube_share;Ee6xkwVucIE]http://youtu.be/Ee6xkwVucIE[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 11, 2012)

can u say teaser and the firecat..

[video=youtube;W4-IZTZkTY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4-IZTZkTY8&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PL558D1CE7CF2FE1F5&amp; lf=results_video&amp;index=8&amp;playnext=2[/video]

love this song....


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;cjmAHZ0wTAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjmAHZ0wTAs[/video]


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 11, 2012)

found this one... never heard of the guy but holy shyte!!!!!![video=youtube;xdWXo-mMjZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xdWXo-mMjZk#![/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 11, 2012)

would you believe i love this guy 

[video=youtube;UyY-6oh0Ow8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyY-6oh0Ow8[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 13, 2012)

awwww is it just me.....nobody else? nobody.....has a song? really? puhpuhpuhlease

how bout somethin sweet

[video=youtube;kuq7RYQ8Wa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuq7RYQ8Wa0&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL7D56D3AF579 8821C&amp;lf=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 14, 2012)

Pearl Jam FTL


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 14, 2012)

french the llama?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 14, 2012)

For The Lose LOL


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 14, 2012)

lmao!!!! Hey... I love Pearl Jam... to each his own I suppose and yes.... those llamas and their tongues...


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's one.... since we're in "sweet" mode.... one of my all time favs~[video=youtube;-T35WXFOmwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T35WXFOmwI[/video]


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 14, 2012)

^^^^
I go see him nearly every summer in his hometown at the Tanglewood. GREAT performer. Always has his Sox hat on too


----------



## donniemcm (Jan 14, 2012)

He played at the Newport folk festival about 10 years ago... I was fortunate enough to be doing the backstage catering that year.... amazing time... he didn't talk much though...lol!!! He requested vegetable jambalaya~


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hahaha. That's awesome. Youtube James Taylor tanglewood. I'm sure there's a bunch of stuff. Does it almost ever year around the 4th of July


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hahaha. That's awesome. Youtube James Taylor tanglewood. I'm sure there's a bunch of stuff. Does it almost ever year around the 4th of July


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 14, 2012)

this brings back some memories and he's still fantastic....

[video=youtube;y-YgA4WSWUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-YgA4WSWUA&amp;feature=artist[/video]


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 15, 2012)

no tequila today  sundays bite big ones 

[video=youtube;1iBm60uJXvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iBm60uJXvs[/video]


----------

